# Unterschied zwischen --clean und clean

## Lasker

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen clean und --clean erklären oder mir sagen, wo ich das nachlesen kann?

Ein emerge -p clean zeigt mir verschiedene ältere Versionen zum Löschen an.

Bei emerge -p --clean aber bekomme ich nur:

```

emerge: for rsyncs, --clean is now on by default; no need to specify this option

```

----------

## Beforegod

Mit 

```

emerge clean kde

```

z.B. kannst Du alle älteren Versionen von KDE entfernen.

Ein

```

emerge --clean rsync

 
```

bewirkt das ältere Versionen aus dem Portagetree genommen werden. Auf Gut Deutsch eine Säuberung des Protage Zweiges von älteren, überflüssigen Versionen.

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Ja, also ich kann das auch bestätigen...

Für das bereinigen des gesamten Systems gibt man:

```
emerge clean
```

ein und für ein spezielles Paket den Paketnamen

hinten dran.

Aber um updaten und bereinige zu können, damit man

auch wirklich auf den neuesten Stand ist, muss man

natürlich den Portage Tree erneuern. Das geht mittels:

```
emerge --clean rsync
```

 oder

```
emerge --clean sync
```

Die beiden Optionen, "rsync" und "sync" sind die selben,

habe ich mir sagen lassen und auch herausgefunden.

Bloß sollte man sich lieber "sync" angewöhnen, weil

"rsync" angeblich verschwinden wird.

----------

## Lasker

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Die beiden Optionen, "rsync" und "sync" sind die selben,
> ...

 

Ah, dann wird wohl (oder ist schon) '--clean' auch verschwinden:

Neuerdings wird ein (r)sync mit --clean immer abgewiesen (...clean is now on by default).

Oder gibt es noch eine andere Verwendung für '--clean'?

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Oh, wenn das so ist, das --clean abgewiesen wird, dann hab ich was

verpasst. Es ist nur so, das ich gestern

```
emerge --clean sync
```

eingegeben habe und es lief auch alles in Ordnung. Deswegen hab

ich angenommen, es macht kein Unterschied, obs als Parameter

angegeben ist oder nicht, aber sicher ist sicher

( So nach dem Qualitätssicherungs-prinzip   :Laughing:  ).

Ok, wenn man das nicht mehr angeben muss, dann ist das  auch ok.

----------

## Lasker

 *Jazz_Rabbit wrote:*   

> Oh, wenn das so ist, das --clean abgewiesen wird, dann hab ich was
> 
> verpasst. Es ist nur so, das ich gestern...

 

Ja, geeestern!  :Wink: 

Wahrscheinlich hast du noch nicht das neue (wirklich neu: vom 1.8.) portage-2.0.23

P.S.: Gentoo geht wirklich ab wie Hölle:

Da stell ich eine Frage und noch bevor ich die Antwort bekomme, hat sich der Fall auch schon erledigt!  :Razz: 

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

*hehe* Is ja goil, muss ich doch glatt Portage updaten.. danke für die

Info!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deever

updated!  :Wink: 

----------

